# Need Simplicity belt size/number



## Tommygc (Sep 30, 2014)

I need to find out what size v belt the simplicity supermatic roticul model 512


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Tommygc said:


> I need to find out what size v belt the simplicity supermatic roticul model 512


nobody will respond to this post unless you feature it as a new topic/thread, because even if they do see it, you posted to another thread that has nothing to do with your question.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I moved this into a new thread for you. Hopefully you find what belt you need!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

The belt is 1/2"x 27", it might be expensive, but I would buy a OEM belt, the after market belts will cost you in the long run. Here's the parts and owners manuals. The belt part number is 118255


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe he didn't need the belt or manuals, maybe just testing me. I have no idea why I spend time making this information available here or anywhere else, even when I get a response, more often than not, it doesn't include a thank you for going to the time and trouble. Or maybe he asked in all the forums and someone beat me to the answer, no matter, I'll stop providing answers or posts, its just a waste of time and space for everyone.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

GTcollector said:


> Maybe he didn't need the belt or manuals, maybe just testing me. I have no idea why I spend time making this information available here or anywhere else, even when I get a response, more often than not, it doesn't include a thank you for going to the time and trouble. Or maybe he asked in all the forums and someone beat me to the answer, no matter, I'll stop providing answers or posts, its just a waste of time and space for everyone.


Relax, Mike, it bothers me too when people come in and ask a question on the first post never to be heard from again but someone is going to benefit from your answer. I appreciated you looking it up, as I didn't even know what he was talking about. Now those two links are part of my PDF library. 
Thanks, hope you are doing well.

Now my question for "Tommygc": forward or reverse belt?


----------



## Tommygc (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank both of you for the info , tiller only takes one belt ,for forward and reverse


----------



## Tommygc (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to reply. By the way what type of transmission fluid does this tiller take


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy, check this out. http://www.sepw.com/simplicity-oil.aspx?CategoryID=107


----------



## Tommygc (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info skunkhome , I'll give it a shot


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> Relax, Mike, it bothers me too when people come in and ask a question on the first post never to be heard from again but someone is going to benefit from your answer. I appreciated you looking it up, as I didn't even know what he was talking about. Now those two links are part of my PDF library.
> Thanks, hope you are doing well.
> 
> Now my question for "Tommygc": forward or reverse belt?


Isnt that great a thank you and he came back and it sounds like he is taking your advice !! Lets hope he becomes a active member !!! I think fall has arived in the great state of Tenn. !!!!


----------

